# Clutch pedal makes strange noise throughout the stroke



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I drive a 2010 Golf 2.5L 
Occasionally, the clutch pedal makes strange noise throughout the stroke. 
Today I recorded the sound: 




 It happens no matter the engine is on or off (it's off in the video). I can also feel the pedal stroke becomes very non-smooth when it makes the noise. 

It doesn't sound like the common "clicking noise" I found in many other threads. 
I wonder if anyone also has this problem? 
Thanks!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*That sounds exactly like mine.*

Hallelujah! Someone else with this issue! I have the same thing with my Mk6 Golf. 

Well, here's my story. I had some actual sticking at first, and a clicking noise that was definitely the throw out bearing. Took two TOB replacements to get it fixed. Then the creaking started, along with a tapping sound that was a little different than the initial TOB noise. 

They replaced the whole clutch. That worked for a while. The the creaking and tapping started again, but intermittently. It seemed to start after the car was warmed up. They tried greasing the pedal mechanism. Didn't work. I got so frustrated, that I traded it in. That didn't work out, and I ended up getting the Golf back quickly. But that's a story for another time. 

So since I still had the issue, I took the Golf in and had the shop foreman spend a few days with it trying to figure it out. He said it was the slave cylinder. They replaced the clutch again. Two days later, the creaking and tapping was back. Since then it has creaked, but not tapped. 

I have my videos too. The most recent ones will be posted soon. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Timmy3364/videos 

Please post your results from your trip to the dealer, mechanic, or your own repairs here. I'm at my wits end. I'm hoping that you have better results, and then I can figure out what to do. 

Sorry the news isn't better.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

The tapping isn't as often, and doesn't always accompany the creaking. The tapping only occurs when the car is running and the clutch is not engaged. With the throwout bearing it only happened when the clutch was engaged a little bit. 

The creaking sounds exactly like yours and will occur when the car is running or off. 

The creaking noise is different from the initial creaking and sticking. I am starting to think that neither of these issues is with the clutch itself, but with the pedals or something.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello, 

Yes, this creaking noise sounds exactly the same as mine. It also seems to happen when my car is warmer, or after I drive my car hard. 




 
My car also has similar noise like the following video: the ticking sound when clutch is engaged (not pressing the clutch pedal). It also disappears when I press the clutch pedal. 




 
The bad news is, I have already brought my car to local dealers many times. They all gave me typical "this is normal" responses. So I just try to live with all these problems.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

So your dealer has taken the "Do nothing, deny everything, and hope he goes away" approach. 

Hopefully, he'll take the "Let's take time to diagnose the problem correctly, fix it properly, and hope he comes back to buy another car from us" approach.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Slave cylinder noise

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Slave cylinder noise
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Bad slave cylinder, or is it just a normal noise? And are you referring to the ticking, or the pedal creaking?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Take it to another dealer and get a second opinion. 

But they should replace the clutch. If they refuse, call VW of America and get a complaint going. They'll send someone to the dealer to diagnose it themselves.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's a going slave...it's not blown, but should be replaced soon enough... It's creaky, and will not last forever. But a reason the creaking starts sometimes is from pushing the clutch while The slave is already out. As in slave out for a clutch upgrade/replacement and someone accidentally tries pushing the clutch in.it over extends and blows the seal

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

I see. Seems worthy to bring up to the dealer next time it happens.
Thanks.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Tyler. That would explain how it keeps happening even though I've had two clutch replacements.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem fudgey!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Solved the problem! Actually, the last clutch replacement(the 4th one!), did the trick. VW of South Charlotte was really good about doing the replacements without complaining. Thanks guys!

After this last time, I heard a creak, and a few taps, but then nothing for months until I initiated a protocol that I knew would surely fix the issue for good.

Traded it for a brand new 2012 Turbo Beetle! Originally $24k, I got it for $17,840 thanks to an awesome clearance sale.


----------

